# Marriage Box



## swedish

Saw this today and thought I'd share it


----------



## Cosmos

Thanks for sharing this, Swedish.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

When I 1st started reading this... I was thinking.. "But it *IS *~ this beautiful box of companionship, intimacy & Friendship !" ....

THEN...to read how it was explained after starting out with the EMPTY BOX... I couldn't agree more so !


----------



## Cosmos

SimplyAmorous said:


> When I 1st started reading this... I was thinking.. "But it *IS *~ this beautiful box of companionship, intimacy & Friendship !" ....
> 
> THEN...to read how it was explained after starting out with the EMPTY BOX... I couldn't agree more so !


:iagree: I thought the same, SA, then the penny dropped! You only get out what you put in.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Took us the first two years to full realize this.
By the third year we were by the Marriage Counsellor, starting back over.
The MC said that the marriage relationship was like a bank account.
If we kept withdrawing without depositing systematically and depositing more than we took out, the account _will run dry_.

However, by meeting each other's needs daily, we were ensuring we had enough saved,even " _for a rainy day_."


----------



## hambone

swedish said:


> View attachment 4969
> 
> 
> Saw this today and thought I'd share it


As I've said before. If you are marrying for what you can get out of a marriage... for what the spouse can do for you... you're getting married for the wrong reasons.

You need to be getting married because you want to make your spouse the happiest person in the world!


----------



## Cosmos

A wise old man was once asked: 

"In a relationship, which is more important; to love or to be loved?" He replied: 

"Which is more important to a bird? The left wing or the right?"


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Cosmos said:


> A wise old man was once asked:
> 
> "In a relationship, which is more important; to love or to be loved?" He replied:
> 
> "Which is more important to a bird? The left wing or the right?"


I've never heard this before.... that is profound ...like a Relationship Proverb or something .


----------



## Caribbean Man

Yup.

One is useless without the other.
Balance and reciprocity is necessary in nature ,
And relationships.


----------

